# Way wipers on Grizzly G9249 tailstock



## rock_breaker (Mar 27, 2011)

I recently noticed the tailstock on my Grizzly G9249 lathe does not have wipers for the ways. I intend to order a set for the carriage then install them on the tailstock. It will mean drilling and tapping 8 holes in the tailstock base but I do believe it should be done. 

A lot of my work is on material that is over 2 diameters beyond the chuck jaws so the tailstock is heavily utilized. I will lubricate them from the top of each wiper.

Perhaps other owners have this situation as well. I would be interested to know if they added wipers and how they did it.


Ray


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Tkanks for the response mmmh and dalee!

I just went out to the shop to check my Clausing IIIMK3, it has wipers on the business end. That must be where I got the Idea.

Just a note from my G9249 parts book the "vee"wipers on the carriage (operators side) are not the same part number and there is no wiper on the flat towards the headstock. I am going to contact Grizzly Technical and get their input on the subject. I will post my findings.

It seems to me that these all should be protected from the ultra fine particles that land on the ways, otherwise it becomes a grinding compound situation.

Ray


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 28, 2011)

Checked my two lathes today, and they both have wipes on both the front and back of the tailstock. I can't see why it would be in any way a bad modification on a lathe that doesn't have them. It would be prudent however, to add a means of getting oil to the ways under the tailstock. That said, when I dump a bit of waylube on, the wipes seem to allow enough to get by the wipes to let things glide smoothly. One of my lathes has felt, and one has neoprene or similar.


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

I haven't got a response from Grizzly yet but I do need to correct a statement I made about a missing wiper.

]There is a wiper on the carriage end on the side away from the operator and towards the headstock. It[ does not show in the parts book diagram but two are listed in the parts data information. I apologize for any problems this may have created.

When my order for wipers arrives I will investigate the installation of oil galleries, the base is about 7/8' thick and is obviously part of the tail stock off-set mechanism. Perhaps a groove perendicular to the ways in the tailstock base and a hole and oiler in the upper part?


----------



## Davo J (Mar 30, 2011)

I put way wipers on my 12 x 36 a few years after I bought it. I was getting chips under the tailstock that where getting pressed into the bed when clamped leaving small dints. It fixed the problem and I wish I did it sooner.
They are just made out of some sheet metal folded up in the vise with some felt I had laying around. The extended screw with the stopper on it is so the Tail stock won't run into the glass DRO scale.

Dave


----------

